# Removing paint from plastic



## andy_sr (May 14, 2008)

Looking for some advice.
I have textured plastic side skirts that someone decided to paint black. They are very rare and hard to buy, when i have seen them for sale they tend to be over £1000.

Decided to remove paint and then use a plastic restore product like Gtechniq c4 to bring back to factory finish.

I have used various products/ methods to remove the paint but around a third is still not shifting.

So far i have used paint thinners, solvent degreaser, paint stripper, pressure washer and a home soda blasting kit.
The pressure washer worked best as managed to get most of paint off with this. I used a Nilfisk c110 which might be on the low psi side... 

Paint stripper made the paint go sticky rather than bilstering or peeling. 

Soda blasting worked in parts but is very slow using bicarbonate soda. 

Thinner and degreasers did not do anything.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Personally I would sand them back and reapply texture again, the more you rub thinners the more discolouration you will get.


----------

